# my kittie art



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

noah in ink and conte










sam in charcoal


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

i have pictures that correspond with these..somewhere :? 
but you can see a pic of him in the meet my kitty forum.

noah in charcoal:


----------



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

Unfortunately I am not good at judging artwork. I like the last one best because it is the most realistic. As far as I am concerned they are all great but I could not pass a matchbook cover art test if I tried.

don n kitty n lauren


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Neat! Hey Ears make one of a Bengal!!! lol


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

These are great. I also love drawing, painting, etc. How long have you been drawing?


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

for about 4 years. since i've moved, i've been separated from all my supplies, so now i play with computer graphics.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

ears i think they are great


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I'll been drawing and painting for a while too...

Those pics from pictures or life? I have an thing for life drawing now...


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Here are some of mine, unfortunetly no cats.

Also unfortunetly the most common model was a man, but when you're drawing it's just about the lines (a bit of a shock at first). I didn't part "the parts" btw... A.) it made me feel kinda weird and B.) now they're just PG-13 instead of R.










The pic probably won't show... You can copy it and paste into another window probably. I'm leaving in a sec and don't have time to host the image on a non-geocities site.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Wow - those are really good, Ears! I like drawing cats too but I usually do them in a cartoon style. I've tried to draw from life a few times. My cat Jet is a good model because he's so lazy!


----------

